# Propane tank covers



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

Does anyone else have problems with the rubber latches on the propane tank covers? My camper is a 2002/25FB. Maybe they have improved upon this, but mine has the rubber stretch latches that keep breaking. Any solutions would be appreciated. Thanks, and happy camping...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine are breaking too. You can get more from the dealer. There has to be some sort of mod we can do, and avoid the rubber fasteners. Right now, I have those little stretchy womens hair things holding mine down in two places until I figure it out. I can't see buying new rubber pieces every year. 
Maybe someone has a better plan.


----------



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I now have a ratchet-type tie down across the entire cover that I hook to each side of the frame. I then pull it down snug, but not tight enough to crack the cover. This worked well enough on last years summer outtings.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I have a 2002/25FB as well with the same problem. I did go back to the dealer 1 time and replaced the bad ones but they seam to be holding up ok for now.


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

When I had the walk through on my trailer the guy told me not to pull the rubber straps all the way down until the ball is under the metal fork, even though that's how they're designed to work. He said I should just place the end tee-handle rubber part under the metal fork so it's looser. I've done this and have never broken a strap. The cover does vibrate a bit on top of the A-frame tubes and I have some minor corrosion in this area, but I'm guessing the cover will always vibrate here even with the straps fully tightened.


----------



## camping_man (Feb 18, 2004)

I also just pull the "T" part under the bracket, but I went one step further. I lined the mating surface of the cover with foam tape, the type used between a truck cap and bed. It stopped the cover from leaving markes from it moving around when traveling down the road on the frame and front of the trailer. This spring I am also going to install a piece of diamond plate to the front to stop stone damge to the front of the trailer, I have already got a good chip in the front fiberglass from a rock kicked up from the road. I don't think it was a option on the trailer, like it is on some other brands.
Mike


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I just pull the "T" under the clip and haven't had any problems. If you pull the ball under the clip it's really tight and I could see it breaking.

Mike


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

When I picked up our 28 RSS last week the dealer told me they have been having some problems with them breaking. He also advised to just latch it with the T. Seems to be working fine.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I spoke to my dealer and the same message. Just fasten under the T part.

Thor


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I finally had one break on my last trip and I had it fastened under the T as everyone has suggested. Oh well.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Another quick mod to the propane cover.

Had apiece of weather seal in the basement so I added to the propane cover. No more risk of scratching the TT.










Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

My cover already had a piece of vinyl/rubber strip about 6 inches long that did similar to what you built.
Did yours ever have such a thing? Or is mine something new?

Just wonder if this is another inconsistent thing they do...

KS


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Must be something new, as my '04 26RS doesn't have anything. I like the rubber strip idea. Another thing to add to the list.

Tim


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

My 04 23RS has that same rubber strip also. Maybe it's a dealer thing, some do, some don't.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mine never came with a strip. If I knew they did, I would have gotten the dealer to do it or at least give me the piece.

Thor


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

My 04 23RS has it too...along with a broken strap! Ughhh







Some time ago there was a thread on here concerning this problem and how some folks were removing the blended fairing that comes with the TT and replacing it with a common twin tank cover. Probably works pretty well but it sure would get rid of the "Outbackish" look!.

Steve


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

My '04 26RS has the rubber strip. So far, no broken ties (fingers' crossed)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Never had any problems with the rubber T's breaking. But the proper cover itself has cracked in several places, especially on the ends. Just replaced the entire unit under warranty.

Randy


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi folks, well I just got done replacing the rubber hold downs with the one I ordered from Harbor freight. It took around two hours to complete because every rivet on the old hold downs had to be drilled out and new holes and rivets drilled into the frame for the new. They look good and seem to hold the cover down tight also they are adjustable so you can set them up for as tight as you like. Kirk


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey Apple...how bout some pics








And a Harbor Freight part number/price!

Steve


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok Steve I will see if I can get some pic's posted tomorrow. As far as the part number look in the photo gallery under me, I ordered the one that cost $1.99. See you later got to go to a football game, season opener for the boy High school team. Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

$1.99









I check at the dealer for replace Outback straps... Are you ready for this

$24.99 Cnd each plus 15% tax
















Love the 1st price and the part number would be great. It looks like on line ordering and shipping is the way to go.

Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok guy's I posted some pic's in my gallery. The only thing I modified was the little slide pin to lock the new holder down. I bought them at Home Depot for $1.28 for a two pack and had to drill a hole through the hold down bracket but everthing is good and tight. No more worries about those rubber straps breaking and loosing the propane cover. Kirk


----------

